# Electric wiring diagram 1969 IH 444



## WCRMLTD (Aug 14, 2007)

Need wiring diagram for 1969 international 444. need to rewire glow plugs, lights, etc. if someone can fax a diagram it would be appreciated.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Again welcome. Let me know if what I posted in your glow plug post did not cover this question as well. Good luck on the restoration.


----------



## WCRMLTD (Aug 14, 2007)

*diagram*

thanks for the diagrams i only need to get wire colors now so i can trace the wires that the owner took loose.


----------

